# Powdered Honey



## sthomasaz (Oct 30, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone has ever used powdered honey in their rub?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes. And once opened use it up quickly. It turns solid very very very fast!


----------



## ksblazer (Nov 8, 2018)

Where can you find this at?
Never seen it at the grocery store.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> Where can you find this at?
> Never seen it at the grocery store.



Spice Jungle:
https://www.spicejungle.com/honey-powder

Bear


----------



## radioguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Amazon 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008T8VTEQ/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------

